#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  What is the minimum placement required in Btech for placement?

## priks

I am doing BTech(Computer Science). I got 57% in my first year. :S: 
What should I do now?





  Similar Threads: Google Previous Year Placement Papers, Placement Process, Company Profile Karnataka Bank Placement Papers,Placement Process and Criteria,Company Profile Orrisa School of Mining Engineering Keonjhar btech admission 2013,cutoff,fee,placement,hostel,campus placement Placement after btech cse Training placement mgmt .NET project required

----------


## EvolutionX

Hey, you are now in second year. How was your result ? I don't want to be the bad guy but its better to be bad than to lie. Let me make it easy for you.

*Do not under any circumstances let your grades fall below 60%*. You'll thank me later. The reason is quite simple. Most companies have an eligibility criteria for letting you sit for placements. By now I'm sure you must have figured out everything all by yourself but its worth repeating. As a CSE student the problem is more profound. All MNCs have this criteria and now even Non-MNCs are following suite. So do not make that mistake. Sure it might require efforts on your part if studying doesn't come naturally to you  :P:  but in the end you'll thank yourself.

Do whatever it takes to do it. But also don't kill yourself over it. My friends have struggled at the last moment and only a few managed to catch up. Thing is that you have time. If your second year goes well then just maintain it. I repeat, maintain it. In fact I'd recommend you to improve it. Just in case something happens out of your control so your grades don't take a hit.

Start browsing this forum to get a glimpse of placements. You don't have to do anything but just start this from day one(whichever it is you decide) and keep reading the posts here. They will give you a very good idea of how this thing works.Thing called placement. Although I've barely scratched the surface but you get the idea. My only concern for you is that you should be able to sit for placements and for that you need to cross the 60% mark. Trust me you are not that far  :O: 

Lastly, always remember that things might not always work the way it was intended to. If that wasn't the case then we should do nothing but sit because we know everything. Which fortunately is not the case  :(grin): . This is not the end of the world so keep that in mind also. You may not get the best job but why take chances ? Try while you still have time and if Plan A didn't work then there are many more letters in the English alphabet  :): 

Have a good time

----------


## dimpysingh

just apply to different entarance examination tests i am sure you would get the admission at the suitable place

----------


## EvolutionX

I totally forgot about exams. I'll get you the specifics but right now my head hurts. Didn't sleep in a long time  :(snooze):

----------


## msajaa

Normally you need 60% in your b.Tech to get placement.But you should have 60% in your 10th standard and 12th standard.The main thing is your knowledge will get counted.Good communication skill is also very important.

----------


## msarts

Most of the companies percentage criteria is same, it can differ in stages of selection.The most important thing to enter in the companies other than percentage is that you should increase your personality development.Build your confidence level.
you should have passed your 10th class & also 10+2 with a minimum of 60% from a recognised school board/university.
You should have completed your graduation degree with a minimum of 65%.

You should not have any pending backlogs.Not more than 2 years gap candidates in their studies are allowed.Candidates should have good communication skills.Candidates should be good at programming & analytical skills.

----------


## Aashadd

After 2nd your start giving interview. It will increase your knowledge and confidence.
Practical knowledge is very important.

----------


## msec123

The main thing is your knowledge will get counted.Good communication skill and programming skill is very important.And throughout education you need 60% aggregate.

----------


## Devansh Singh

the minimum criteria for appearing in placements is 60%

----------


## msec123

Along with 60% of marks, communication is very much important to get the placement.

----------

